# Frame Fast White Stuff transfer adhesive



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anyone use this stuff? I just got a pound in to test and see how it holds up. Just wanted to see if others thought is was some good stuff.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Never heard of it. Is it basically the same thing as Unilon? Unilon works great but can be a little messy if you aren't careful.


----------

